# Awesome things you want to do before you die?



## Bearsy (Mar 19, 2011)

Get kicked out of a casino for winning.
Jump into a body of water with a knife between my teeth.
Wipe down a gun.
Silently communicate/point to my watch under water.
Punch out my undercover partner who is about to say something he shouldnt and blow our cover.
Play bass in an all-black band, be the only white guy, and whisper something onstage to the conga player and then laugh.
Put my hand over the mouth of a beautiful woman to stop her from screaming and alerting the bad guys.
Get shot and brush it off, saying, I aint got time to bleed.
Catch a punch and twist the guys hand until he goes down to his knees.
Stop a crime by throwing something. A guy steals a purse and starts running. I throw a can of corn football-style and knock him out.
Track someone. I dismount my horse, then do that low squat where I pick up a clump of dirt and let it sift through my fingers.
Pull a fake mustache off someone and shout, A-ha!
Drive a car off a pier onto a garabe barge.
Be stripped of a crown.
Tell my team to synchronize watches.
Pull down a surgical mask and say, Theres nothing I could do, or beat someone on the chest and shout, Live, damn you!
Box a kangaroo.
Demand umarked bills.
Fend off a Kodiak bear with a torch.
Have to choose between cutting a red wire and a blue wire.
Fight someone on top of a moving train.

What are some of yours?


----------



## analikesyourface (Mar 19, 2011)

-Run my own music cafe/restaurant/bar

-Meet Chuck Norris

-Help cure MS in a really helpful way

-Spend a summer just living a life that doesn't involve school, or a steady job, just living.

-Meet somebody who appreciates their body and is attracted to me (who is also attractive to me)

-Get rid of all the skeazy dudes who look like they do heroin and never eat, every day... I'm sick of them hitting on me.

-Get the fuck out of Maine

-Go to Australia

-Go to Scandinavia

-Mosh a lot more

-Get into JWU

-Be recognized by some form of movie 

-Play music or dance for no reason in front of >1000 people who are screaming


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Mar 19, 2011)

-open up a coffee shop and host poetry slams and open mic nights
-play bass in a band who is on top of the music industry
-own a nfl football team
-legalize marijuana
-write songs with some of my favorite bands
-find love again
-build a time machine
-go to amsterdam and eat every space cake i see.
-move to germany


----------



## Pokerking2010 (Mar 19, 2011)

Join the mile high club with my gf


----------



## orinoco (Mar 20, 2011)

Just to live a life filled with as much happiness as possible, boring I know.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Mar 20, 2011)

I want to handbrake-park a car.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJ9NWbxbcCE&NR=1


----------



## Goreki (Mar 21, 2011)

Ride a baby rhinocerous
Perform a burlesque routine made up to look like godzilla
Build an awesome house, and then dig a moat around it
Spend a week pretending to be a zombie
Pop a HUGE cyst on someone
Build a really big cubby house out of boxes


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Mar 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaMTSOI1Zk4


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 21, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaMTSOI1Zk4



Man, that looks cool, but it is so far out of my personal comfort zone that even watching it is difficult. Fly like a bird? Not so close to rocks!

Things to do before I die?

See Ayers Rock in Australia.

Take the Trans-Siberian Express across Russia.

Be north of the Arctic Circle on Summer solstice to see the midnight sun - preferably with some Finnish friends and a sauna and a lake nearby...

Find my uncle's WWII grave in Italy.

Re-trace my grandfather's footsteps up Mt. Etna.

Ski in Chile.

Bike around Ireland.

Hike on Kilimanjaro.

Drive a Tatra 603.


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 22, 2011)

-Write a novel
-Road Trip across America in an old American muscle car
-Get to see the Chikara King of Trios tournament live (hopefully as part of the road trip above)
-Get a pitchside ticket to the FA Cup Final (and seeing Man Utd get beat in it)
-Write a screenplay for a successful hollywood movie
-See the Super Bowl, Stanley Cup, World Series, NBA Final and Wrestlemania all in the same year.


----------



## agouderia (Mar 22, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> *-Write a novel*
> -Road Trip across America in an old American muscle car
> -Get to see the Chikara King of Trios tournament live (hopefully as part of the road trip above)
> -Get a pitchside ticket to the FA Cup Final (and seeing Man Utd get beat in it)
> ...





Oh dear - we've got those two in common! 

 But what's unsettling is that I'm all the same completely clueless as to what the others even are (apart from the road trip)!!


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 22, 2011)

agouderia said:


> Oh dear - we've got those two in common!
> 
> But what's unsettling is that I'm all the same completely clueless as to what the others even are (apart from the road trip)!!



Hehe, don't worry about it.

The FA (Football Association...not THAT 'FA' ) Cup is a soccer tournament we have, the oldest and perhaps most prestigious tournament in the world. Man Utd is a team i hate...Manchester United.

Chikara King of Trios is a wrestling tournament held annually by the Chikara wrestling company over three days in mid April. Yes i know it's fake but i like it, and it's truly the most entertaining thing in all of wrestling at the moment.

World Series, Super Bowl, Stanley Cup and the NBA Final....i have no idea why but it seems like a cool idea to go to all the big American sports finals in one year. And then there's Wrestlemania which is the biggest wrestling show in the world.


----------



## Ola (Mar 22, 2011)

Meet Jon Stewart
Get drunk with Seth MacFarlane
Survive the impending Zombie Apocalypse
Put up a sign outside my house that says "No Jehovas"
Randomly yell "FROSTED BUTTS!" during sex
Teach pet store parrots new vocabulary that makes them unsellable
Smoke weed
Annex Poland


----------



## J34 (Mar 22, 2011)

I want to climb K2 or Goodwin Austin or whatever they call it these days. Arguably the hardest mountain to climb in the world.


----------



## ManBeef (Mar 24, 2011)

+ Go ghost hunting
+ Get prepared for the outbreak that will infect most of mankind (kinda like in 28 days later)
+ Start my sleeves, back, chest piece
+ Drop kick someone
+ See Tosh.0 live
+ Make my own personal clothing line
+ Do the rest of the stuff that I'll surely remember I want to do later


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 24, 2011)

*My bucket list is allllll about travel....sometimes on 2 wheels.....but not exclusively...although cycling/motorcycling is such an amazing way to see the world in my experience

ride the west coast from tip to tip definitely on 2 wheels
VANCOUVER
IRELAND
EGYPT/ISRAEL
AUSTRALIA/NZ
CHINA/ Parts of ASIA

that's the very short list...but MUST DOS for me*


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 24, 2011)

Want but probably won't get to do:


 Finish a model railroad layout.
 Build another car.
 Build another house.


----------



## KittyKitten (Mar 25, 2011)

Mine is kind of boring.....

Earn a doctorate

Help find a cure for cancer

Find eternal love

Visit my father's home country

Go to Carnival in Rio!


----------



## Deanna (Nov 6, 2011)

Get another tattoo
Stay in the Ice Hotel
Swim in bioluminescent water
Go on a zombie walk
Learn to drive stick
Go to Skepticon
Go to Burning Man
Take archery classes
Protest in D.C.


----------



## theronin23 (Nov 6, 2011)

- Transsiberian Express
- Play ukulele with Amanda Palmer
- Receive an award for a movie I wrote and directed
- Get an oscar and give the acceptance speech I've been preparing for years.
- Work with Quentin Tarantino and Kevin Smith
- Punch Michael Bay in the mouth
- Walk away from something as it explodes and not look back.


----------



## spacce (Nov 6, 2011)

- Get more in shaped..
-- Skydive in dangerous airzones 
-- Take on a Polar or Grizzly bear and survive or win...
-- Face a great white shark
-- Face a lion 
-- and many life defying things..


** yes I am insane, yes I really want to do this, but only when physically I am at the point**


----------



## fat hiker (Nov 7, 2011)

spacce said:


> - Get more in shaped..
> -- Skydive in dangerous airzones
> -- Take on a Polar or Grizzly bear and survive or win...
> -- Face a great white shark
> ...



So, if you're going to 'take on' a bear, should you be bear-shaped?

Curious minds want to know your opinion...


----------



## imfree (Nov 7, 2011)

Meet my Soulmate, love Her, and when we come together, reach critical mass for a love explosion, the likes of which the world is not even ready for!


----------



## Melian (Nov 7, 2011)

- finish my PhD and get certified as a clinical molecular geneticist
- FINALLY finish my backpiece
- have a mohawk again (probably won't happen due to work, etc)
- beat Battletoads on the Genesis without cheating (not a fucking chance)
- get in a fist fight with Avril Lavigne (and pwn the skank, clearly....)
- direct a film, even a crappy independent one
- travel to Japan and Australia
- ride an ostrich, possibly through a shopping mall, like that old Cherry Coke commercial
- amass enough wealth to make a charitable donation that actually impacts the cause
- get a mynah bird and teach it hundreds of inappropriate phrases
- write the plot for an extremely successful survival-horror game 

That's it for now.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Nov 7, 2011)

- Go driving all around Europe and the US for haunted locations with my BF and go ghosthunting

- Get married in secret with my boyfriend in some place romantic

- Have any sort of sabre/sword fight 

- Roleplay in professional attire and make-up and the whole deal at Castlefest and put up an awesome show with a few awesome people

- Finish my Discworld, Death Note and Hellsing collection

-Open the gates to Tamriel so I can badger M'Aiq the Liar

- Say, "Fuck you, I'm drunk." to a cop and get away with it.

- Finish my 'hitlist' and get the means to do so without getting caught or suspected <//<:

- A lot more


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 7, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> - Say, "Fuck you, I'm drunk." to a cop and get away with it.



LOL I have done this


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 7, 2011)

theronin23 said:


> - Walk away from something as it explodes and not look back.



I used to do this all the time when I worked at the state hospital


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 7, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> - Say, "Fuck you, I'm drunk." to a cop and get away with it.



A drunk guy said this to my bro and it made him laugh so hard that he just ended up driving the guy home cuz he was so fucked up....


----------



## djudex (Nov 7, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> - Finish my Discworld



Ankh-Morpork uber alles!


----------



## Melian (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok, so RIGHT after I post that I want to beat the shit out of Avril Lavigne, SOMEONE DOES.

This is amazing.

Um...I'd also like to beat the shit out of Justin Bieber. 

.........

Anything?


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 8, 2011)

Melian said:


> Ok, so RIGHT after I post that I want to beat the shit out of Avril Lavigne, SOMEONE DOES.
> 
> This is amazing.
> 
> ...


 
Haha. I read that this morning and felt all glowy and warm inside.


----------



## Fat Brian (Nov 8, 2011)

With powers like those you should probably set your sights a little higher. Maybe you should want to beat up the guys on wall street or the people at the fed. Lets use this amazing ass whipping on demand power to change the world, then you can terrorize random celebritards.


----------



## Melian (Nov 8, 2011)

Fat Brian said:


> With powers like those you should probably set your sights a little higher. Maybe you should want to beat up the guys on wall street or the people at the fed. Lets use this amazing ass whipping on demand power to change the world, then you can terrorize random celebritards.



Let me just practice on shitty Canadian musicians for a while, then I'll get to the big guys once I've honed my skills.


----------



## Tad (Nov 8, 2011)

Melian said:


> Let me just practice on shitty Canadian musicians for a while, then I'll get to the big guys once I've honed my skills.



I think I heard that Nickleback is playing half-time at the Grey Cup.....could we move them to the top of the list and reduce the mass trauma that this could cause? (or maybe just have both teams come out and tackle them?).

I know, special gifts work on their own schedule......but a guy can hope!


----------



## Melian (Nov 8, 2011)

Tad said:


> I think I heard that Nickleback is playing half-time at the Grey Cup.....could we move them to the top of the list and reduce the mass trauma that this could cause? (or maybe just have both teams come out and tackle them?).
> 
> I know, special gifts work on their own schedule......but a guy can hope!



Is there anyway that you could get Nickelback and Bieber on a bus together or something? They could be considered collateral damage


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Nov 8, 2011)

Melian said:


> Ok, so RIGHT after I post that I want to beat the shit out of Avril Lavigne, SOMEONE DOES.
> 
> This is amazing.
> 
> ...



I can add those two to my 'to sodomize or otherwise impale on top of the Eiffel Tower or another ridiculously large or sharp yet blunt and rusty object...Maybe I should ask Pyramid head. He owes me a few <//<;


----------



## Melian (Nov 8, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> I can add those two to my 'to sodomize or otherwise impale on top of the Eiffel Tower or another ridiculously large or sharp yet blunt and rusty object...Maybe I should ask Pyramid head. He owes me a few <//<;



See, the problem with Pyramid Head is that he would have to manifest out of their own guilt (for sucking so badly?), and they're probably so far up their own asses that they don't feel guilty for anything. Perhaps the hatred from people all over the world could conjure The Butcher instead, and he would happily eviscerate them all.


----------



## Tad (Nov 8, 2011)

Melian said:


> Is there anyway that you could get Nickelback and Bieber on a bus together or something? They could be considered collateral damage



Could someone manage it? Maybe. Could I manage it? No way, that would require way too much time actually thinking about it, and my brain would turn into pink pudding, drain out my ears, and get sucked up by a passing Roomba, causing it to short out, starting a fire that would feed on my body fat to rapidly achieve inferno status, taking out a city block and causing numerous deaths....and I wouldn't want that sort of karma.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Nov 8, 2011)

Would it be lame if I said the only thing I want to do before I die is meet my Jiminy? 

Oh yeah, Jiminy is my imaginary friend / ideal sexual partner. 



(Chris hates Jiminy so much... hahah)


----------



## Wantabelly (Nov 8, 2011)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Would it be lame if I said the only thing I want to do before I die is meet my Jiminy?
> 
> Oh yeah, Jiminy is my imaginary friend / ideal sexual partner.
> 
> ...



I'd like to meet jiminy too, but only if he's as hot as I think you've made him...


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Nov 8, 2011)

Wantabelly said:


> I'd like to meet jiminy too, but only if he's as hot as I think you've made him...



Oh you know me... he's orgasmically gorgeous. 


*thinks about him and splooges*


----------



## hopeforhopenick (Nov 8, 2011)

find someone to love me :wubu:


----------



## Deanna (Nov 9, 2011)

hopeforhopenick said:


> find someone to love me :wubu:



I second that, and he's gotta be nerdy, intelligent, twisted, preferably a big dude, and find campfires and cemeteries more romantic than strewn rose pedals and shit.


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 9, 2011)

Deanna said:


> I second that, and he's gotta be nerdy, intelligent, twisted, preferably a big dude, and find campfires and cemeteries more romantic than strewn rose pedals and shit.



Thirded....lol


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 9, 2011)

Nerd - check
Intelligent - Probably not
Big dude - check
Campfires - the fucking best(especially someone playing a guitar)
Cemeteries - Undecided


----------



## Deanna (Nov 9, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Campfires - the fucking best(especially someone playing a guitar)



Totally makes my clothes fall off.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 9, 2011)

Deanna said:


> Totally makes my clothes fall off.



Is there brownie points for being the person actually playing the guitar?


----------



## Deanna (Nov 9, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Is there brownie points for being the person actually playing the guitar?



God yes, especially because my own musical abilities are lame


----------



## theronin23 (Nov 9, 2011)

-Cemeteries FUCK YES

What if I play ukulele instead of guitar?


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 9, 2011)

theronin23 said:


> -Cemeteries FUCK YES
> 
> What if I play ukulele instead of guitar?



Mines bigger


----------



## hopeforhopenick (Nov 9, 2011)

Deanna said:


> I second that, and he's gotta be nerdy, intelligent, twisted, preferably a big dude, and find campfires and cemeteries more romantic than strewn rose pedals and shit.



whats a rose pedal?


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 9, 2011)

hopeforhopenick said:


> whats a rose pedal?



This made me LOL for some reason.....Wow, Deanna, Ronin AND BigginZ? So lucky....choose wisely


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 9, 2011)

Melian said:


> Let me just practice on shitty Canadian musicians for a while, then I'll get to the big guys once I've honed my skills.





Tad said:


> I think I heard that Nickleback is playing half-time at the Grey Cup.....could we move them to the top of the list and reduce the mass trauma that this could cause? (or maybe just have both teams come out and tackle them?).
> 
> I know, special gifts work on their own schedule......but a guy can hope!





Melian said:


> Is there anyway that you could get Nickelback and Bieber on a bus together or something? They could be considered collateral damage



No way Canada. Fuck all y'all. You have exported so much bad music to us here over the years while keeping your better ones relatively unheard of that y'all deserve to have a co-headline bill of Avril, Nickelback, Bieber, and even fucking Loverboy. Yeah, everybody is working for the weekend. Are they? Icchhh 

And no, just because y'all let Rush get out that doesn't make up for the rest of the lot. The scales are so far tipped in our favor that you need at least 2 more bands of Rush's caliber get through.


----------



## Melian (Nov 9, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> No way Canada. Fuck all y'all. You have exported so much bad music to us here over the years while keeping your better ones relatively unheard of that y'all deserve to have a co-headline bill of Avril, Nickelback, ******, and even fucking Loverboy. Yeah, everybody is working for the weekend. Are they? Icchhh
> 
> And no, just because y'all let Rush get out that doesn't make up for the rest of the lot. The scales are so far tipped in our favor that you need at least 2 more bands of Rush's caliber get through.



Hey, I never said that Canada produced good music!! Haha....I think I've only REALLY liked 2 Canadian bands in my life, and one was just a local band.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 9, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> No way Canada. Fuck all y'all. You have exported so much bad music to us here over the years while keeping your better ones relatively unheard of that y'all deserve to have a co-headline bill of Avril, Nickelback, Bieber, and even fucking Loverboy. Yeah, everybody is working for the weekend. Are they? Icchhh
> 
> And no, just because y'all let Rush get out that doesn't make up for the rest of the lot. The scales are so far tipped in our favor that you need at least 2 more bands of Rush's caliber get through.


 
I tried to rep you for my fave American expression of all time -
*ALL Y'ALL*, because apparently Y'All doesn't include everyone.

Everytime you say that another American falls in love with Celine Dion.
Just sayin'..y'all...


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 9, 2011)

Aaarrgghhh!!! I forgot about Celine. Add her to the list.

There are some good ones though like Leonard Cohen, he's known here a little thanks to the Jeff Buckley cover. Then in the alt-country world you got Jim Lauderdale and the Corb Lund band. Anvil covers your hair metal genre, and definitely can't forget that almost all of The Band are from Canada. So there are some good ones that unfortunately not too many here know about.

I almost forgot your greatest Newfie hip-hop artist Donnie Dumphy.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 9, 2011)

Death From Above 1979 was pretty fucking bad ass. 

This video from them is even more bad ass. Song is great too

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HOd7_hQ23A&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 9, 2011)

And Kittie's first album was fucking epic. Too bad they sucked ass everything after.


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 9, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I tried to rep you for my fave American expression of all time -
> *ALL Y'ALL*, because apparently Y'All doesn't include everyone.
> 
> Everytime you say that another American falls in love with Celine Dion.
> Just sayin'..y'all...



Just remember, it only really works if you drop an F bomb in front of it. Saying all y'all without a fuck in front of it would just be silly.


----------



## imfree (Nov 9, 2011)

theronin23 said:


> -Cemeteries FUCK YES
> 
> What if I play ukulele instead of guitar?





Lil BigginZ said:


> Mines bigger



Tiptoe Through The Tombstones.


----------



## imfree (Nov 9, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> No way Canada. Fuck all y'all. You have exported so much bad music to us here over the years while keeping your better ones relatively unheard of that y'all deserve to have a co-headline bill of Avril, Nickelback, Bieber, and even fucking Loverboy. Yeah, everybody is working for the weekend. Are they? Icchhh
> 
> And no, just because y'all let Rush get out that doesn't make up for the rest of the lot. The scales are so far tipped in our favor that you need at least 2 more bands of Rush's caliber get through.



Please consider this lovely sub-bass blaster(Richter 11 at my house) an exception, if you would.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 9, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> Aaarrgghhh!!! I forgot about Celine. Add her to the list.
> 
> There are some good ones though like Leonard Cohen, he's known here a little thanks to the Jeff Buckley cover. Then in the alt-country world you got Jim Lauderdale and the Corb Lund band. Anvil covers your hair metal genre, and definitely can't forget that almost all of The Band are from Canada. So there are some good ones that unfortunately not too many here know about.
> 
> I almost forgot your greatest Newfie hip-hop artist Donnie Dumphy.


 
Oh, you don't have to sell me on Canada. Haha.

Giddyup, y'all!


----------



## Vageta (Nov 9, 2011)

-Do a news cast covered in coolwhip
-Get a free burger and fries at the Heart Attack Grill
-Not finish a bag of Oreos or M&Ms once theyve been opened
-Teach a gaggle of rats to hum Yellow Submarine in nice sparkly outfits
-Return from the dead to hunt for brains
-Capture George Lucas and give him what he deserves for episodes 1-3 and Indiana Jones and the crap of crap crap.
-Start a BHM whore house 
-lose 200 pounds and then gain it all back again..


----------



## Deanna (Nov 9, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> This made me LOL for some reason.....Wow, Deanna, Ronin AND BigginZ? So lucky....choose wisely



You're going to marry BigginZ anyway and torture him with Cheez-Its and ketchup. I can't stop thinking about that ukulele.


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 9, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> "_y'all let Rush get out that doesn't make up for the rest of the lot. The scales are so far tipped in our favor that you need at least 2 more bands of Rush's caliber get through. _"


I would put Neil Young ahead of Rush.


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 9, 2011)

Deanna said:


> You're going to marry BigginZ anyway and torture him with Cheez-Its and ketchup. I can't stop thinking about that ukulele.



Now that's compromise....I'm glad we settled this peacefully hehe


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 9, 2011)

- Travel to Norway
- Find real, amazing love...get married and have another child (wow, I never would have said this 6 months ago)
- Sky dive
- Swim with great white sharks in South Africa
- Get married or renew my vows in Vegas by an Elvis impersonator
- Talk to Charles Manson
- Road trip across the United States
- Have sex with Billy Currington


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 9, 2011)

imfree said:


> Please consider this lovely sub-bass blaster(Richter 11 at my house) an exception, if you would.



Absolutely. I didn't know BTO was a Canadian band. They are definitely on the "good" list.



Yakatori said:


> I would put Neil Young ahead of Rush.



I have to agree, I would have had I been thinking, but I tend to forget Neil is Canadian since he came out of that California scene of the late 60's with Buffalo Springfield and then with Crosby, Stills, and Nash.



Surlysomething said:


> Oh, you don't have to sell me on Canada. Haha.
> 
> Giddyup, y'all!



Oh, I know. I just was pointing out some of the good Canadian music to balance out the horrible stuff that has made it's way south. 

I have been fortunate to spend some time in Canada and spend some crazy drunken weekends with some western Canadian truckers drinking and swapping lies in some of the oilfield towns in the Dakotas and Montana. Great folks. I'm definitely a fan of Canada.

P.S. I'm a huge fan of Moosehead, Labatt's, and Molson beer. Y'all might not know how to make whiskey worth a damn, but that Canadian beer is excellent.:bow:


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 9, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> - Travel to Norway
> - Find real, amazing love...get married and have another child (wow, I never would have said this 6 months ago)
> - Sky dive
> - Swim with great white sharks in South Africa
> ...



We can totally go to Norway together, smoke a fat blunt and watch the northern lights.


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 9, 2011)

Since JenFromOC already stole my thunder on the Billy Currington one, I'll scratch that one and share the rest. In no particular order,


-Have someone actually want to buy a song I wrote to record
-Record my own album and travel around the world playing music and meeting people
-Eat peyote on an Indian reservation out in the desert and see visions
-Be a little more Bogart and a little less John Wayne
-Jam with Keef
-Burn one with Willie
-Be talked down in a plane after the pilot has a heart attack and land it perfectly
-Buy another bike and travel back Easy Rider style to all the cool places in the states I've been through in an 18-wheeler and didn't have time to stop and see.

That's enough for now, although I'm sure there are others I can't think of at present.


----------



## Deanna (Nov 10, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> - Have sex with Billy Currington



I have to add that one too. Those big blue eyes and that mop of curls on his head. Imagine "Must Be Doing Something Right" playing in the background ... :smitten:


----------



## Jess87 (Nov 10, 2011)

- Shave Geraldo Rivera's mustache.
- Build a Tesla coil for the sole purpose of pretending to be Black Lightning for a little while. 
- Start a James Patterson bonfire. Preferably not by actually burning him, because that would probably smell awful.
- Take part in a John Waters film.


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 10, 2011)

Deanna said:


> I have to add that one too. Those big blue eyes and that mop of curls on his head. Imagine "Must Be Doing Something Right" playing in the background ... :smitten:



OMG...OMG....OMG


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 10, 2011)

I want to get a bike like the one below, chrome it out a bit, put a light kit on it, get a really cute riding suit, race it, and do burnouts (like the one below) till the back tire catches fire.









sigh


----------



## halcyon (Nov 10, 2011)

See the northern lights

Live in Lebanon

Understand particle physics completely


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 10, 2011)

Deanna said:


> Get another tattoo
> Take archery classes


I thought I was the only one. I don't know why, I just think it'd be a badass skill to have. Can we sit by a campfire while I play you my uke AND my guitar while shooting my bow? 


Melian said:


> - beat Battletoads on the Genesis without cheating (not a fucking chance)


I thought I was the only one. Are we doing this two player or just single?



Vageta said:


> -Do a news cast covered in coolwhip
> -Get a free burger and fries at the Heart Attack Grill


I've done this, it's down the street from my work . . . free shit if you weigh over 300 pounds!



LeoGibson said:


> -Record my own album and travel around the world playing music and meeting people



same here. I don't even want to be ridiculously famous or rich, as long as I can make a living just playing music and meeting people that enjoy it, I'd be the happiest person I can think of. We should do this . . . together.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 10, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> Oh, I know. I just was pointing out some of the good Canadian music to balance out the horrible stuff that has made it's way south.
> 
> I have been fortunate to spend some time in Canada and spend some crazy drunken weekends with some western Canadian truckers drinking and swapping lies in some of the oilfield towns in the Dakotas and Montana. Great folks. I'm definitely a fan of Canada.
> 
> P.S. I'm a huge fan of Moosehead, Labatt's, and Molson beer. Y'all might not know how to make whiskey worth a damn, but that Canadian beer is excellent.:bow:


 
If you ever have a chance check out some of the micro-brewery Canadian beers, they're amazing!


----------



## imfree (Nov 10, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> I want to get a bike like the one below, chrome it out a bit, put a light kit on it, get a really cute riding suit, race it, and do burnouts (like the one below) till the back tire catches fire.
> 
> sigh




Nice!, check out this wheel-screaming 50,000 watt electric gokart.


----------



## imfree (Nov 10, 2011)

halcyon said:


> See the northern lights
> 
> Live in Lebanon
> 
> Understand particle physics completely



Lebanon? There's nothing exciting going on  here!


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 10, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't even want to be ridiculously famous or rich, as long as I can make a living just playing music and meeting people that enjoy it, I'd be the happiest person I can think of. We should do this . . . together.



Exactly. I could care less about fame or fortune because these days it seems that the more fame and fortune matters to an artist, the less the music does. There is something insanely gratifying about coming up with some lyrics that someone else thinks oh fuck, how did this guy know my situation and sum it up? Or that feeling when you lay down a short quick guitar lick that just makes the hair stand up on the back of your neck. To travel around and share that with people would be great. Count me in.



Surlysomething said:


> If you ever have a chance check out some of the micro-brewery Canadian beers, they're amazing!



I bet. I most definitely will. One of the travels I'd like to undertake is an extended tour of Canada from the Maritimes to Alaska. I could see drinking a bunch of microbrews along the way.:eat2:



imfree said:


> Lebanon? There's nothing exciting going on  here!



Something tells me that ain't the same Lebanon. I will also second that not a whole lot goes on there. I have spent many a night sleeping at the Pilot there.


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 10, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> - Have sex with Billy Currington





Deanna said:


> I have to add that one too. Those big blue eyes and that mop of curls on his head. Imagine "Must Be Doing Something Right" playing in the background ... :smitten:




Well since you two have claimed him I guess I'll have to settle for doing Dierks Bentley. He's got some purty curls too:wubu: I wonder what he'll play in the background, maybe, "What Was I Thinking"?:doh:


----------



## imfree (Nov 10, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> Exactly. I could care less about fame or fortune because these days it seems that the more fame and fortune matters to an artist, the less the music does. There is something insanely gratifying about coming up with some lyrics that someone else thinks oh fuck, how did this guy know my situation and sum it up? Or that feeling when you lay down a short quick guitar lick that just makes the hair stand up on the back of your neck. To travel around and share that with people would be great. Count me in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, I had a little fun with the name, "Lebnun", alright, but sadly, when it goes boom-boom at the other one, it ain't the subwoofer, *DAMN!!!*, it's bombs and incoming artillery rounds!!!


----------



## Deanna (Nov 10, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I thought I was the only one. I don't know why, I just think it'd be a badass skill to have. Can we sit by a campfire while I play you my uke AND my guitar while shooting my bow?



Hozay ftw! :wubu:


----------



## Deanna (Nov 10, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> Well since you two have claimed him I guess I'll have to settle for doing Dierks Bentley. He's got some purty curls too:wubu: I wonder what he'll play in the background, maybe, "What Was I Thinking"?:doh:



Ha, "Come A Little Closer" would also be sweet to get nasty with.


----------



## fat hiker (Dec 29, 2011)

imfree said:


> Nice!, check out this wheel-screaming 50,000 watt electric gokart.



Surprising for engineers, those guys can't do math - 48 V at 1000 A is 4800 Watts, not 50,000.... Off by a factor of 10.


----------



## imfree (Dec 29, 2011)

fat hiker said:


> Surprising for engineers, those guys can't do math - 48 V at 1000 A is 4800 Watts, not 50,000.... Off by a factor of 10.



It should be around 48,000 watts because watts is volts X amps, 48 X 1000. Reality is that the batteries' voltage will fall to about 9 volts on each 12v gel battery under that severe of a load and power could be below 40KW. Most cars, for example, are under 250 cranking amps. Still a fast little booger, that go kart!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm adding this to my bucket list...

There is a pizza shop called Bigginz right outside of Pittsburgh. And i'm not that far from it, maybe several hours or so. I will eat there!


----------



## banjo (Dec 30, 2011)

Write and illustrate a comic that i feel satisfied is a good product.


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 30, 2011)

You know what would be really awesome to do before dying?
Avoid the cause of your demise, in time. As many times as necessary. 

-Rusty 
"I plan to live forever. So far, so good. "


----------



## banjo (Dec 30, 2011)

CleverBomb said:


> You know what would be really awesome to do before dying?
> Avoid the cause of your demise, in time. As many times as necessary.
> 
> -Rusty
> "I plan to live forever. So far, so good. "



B...but...haven't you seen final destination?


----------



## toni (Dec 30, 2011)

Learn how to ride a motorcycle
Get married at the grand canyon in jeans and a tshirt...then hike to the bottom
Go on a cruise around the world
See the pyramids, Athens, Pompeii and Rome 
Drive back and forth across the country with a huge chunk of travel time on route 66
Survive a tornado
Skydive
Get high in Amsterdam 
Spend a night outside in the desert
Swim with a manatee


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 30, 2011)

CleverBomb said:


> You know what would be really awesome to do before dying?
> Avoid the cause of your demise, in time. As many times as necessary.
> 
> -Rusty
> "I plan to live forever. So far, so good. "





banjo said:


> B...but...haven't you seen final destination?



It worked for Hob Gadling


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Jan 1, 2012)

imfree said:


> It should be around 48,000 watts because watts is volts X amps, 48 X 1000. Reality is that the batteries' voltage will fall to about 9 volts on each 12v gel battery under that severe of a load and power could be below 40KW. Most cars, for example, are under 250 cranking amps. Still a fast little booger, that go kart!



If the voltage were to drop to 9V per battery, the power would drop further than that. With only 36V going through the motor, the current would be reduced by a quarter (volts, divided by ohms = amps), thus fewer volts x fewer amps = fewer squared watts. The power would drop below 27 kW.

Things to do before I die: 

Vacation in Australia or Brazil and see all of the stars and other celestial wonders I'll never see in the North (also get some scenic photos, and finally practice speaking Portuguese).

See a total solar eclipse.

Get and drive a mid-century car (perhaps a circa-1960 station wagon) on a really long summer vacation.

Have a life that would be more exciting than discussing Ohm's law on Dims Forum, LOL.


----------



## imfree (Jan 1, 2012)

RabbitScorpion said:


> If the voltage were to drop to 9V per battery, the power would drop further than that. With only 36V going through the motor, the current would be reduced by a quarter (volts, divided by ohms = amps), thus fewer volts x fewer amps = fewer squared watts. *The power would drop below 27 kW*.
> 
> Things to do before I die:
> 
> ...



The power certainly could go that low. 27 KW's still pretty good to have under oneself in a go kart, considering it's about 30HP and more electricity than the total of what a whole house consumes at maximum demand!


----------



## fat hiker (Jan 1, 2012)

fat hiker said:


> Surprising for engineers, those guys can't do math - 48 V at 1000 A is 4800 Watts, not 50,000.... Off by a factor of 10.



Oooops, my bad, please ignore... 

48x1000 is of course 48000, or 48k.


----------



## fat hiker (Jan 1, 2012)

imfree said:


> The power certainly could go that low. 27 KW's still pretty good to have under oneself in a go kart, considering it's about 30HP and more electricity than the total of what a whole house consumes at maximum demand!



27 kW is a bit over 30 hp, as it's 748 watts = 1 horsepower.


----------



## vinarian (Jan 3, 2012)

Hike the grand canyon...naked


----------



## Wanderer (Jan 3, 2012)

fat hiker said:


> 27 kW is a bit over 30 hp, as it's 748 watts = 1 horsepower.



Hm. So that's 27,000/748, or...

(gets the calculator)

36 horsepower.


----------



## Wanderer (Jan 3, 2012)

(checks)

Okay, I haven't posted my own little list here before. For me, it's:

Make (or at least help to make) a good cartoon, movie or video game.
Own my own fursuit.
Participate in an IFGS game that's actually run to IFGS rules.
Have sex with the woman I love.
Father at least one child... and I mean father, not just sire.
Travel to my ancestral manor in England.
Visit Neuschwannstein.
Visit the Library of Congress.
Weigh at least 350 pounds.
Be loved.
Act in a movie or TV show.
Own a ferret, skunk, or rat.
Live in a home of my own and have people over.
Go to Seattle at least once more.
Drink Raven's Brew's "Wicked Wolf" coffee at least once more.
Find a woman who wants me for more than just friendship.
Travel to outer space.
Own my own business.
Find out what real bondage play is like.

As you can see, they're in no particular order.


----------



## JulieD (Jan 3, 2012)

Hmmm...

Write my own sitcom
Host a radio show
Have another baby...maybe
Be in love and be loved by the same person
Visit Lake Michigan again, Petrosky Bay area to be exact.
Own a dog
Raise more butterflies...the world just doesn't have enough butterflies
Be a clown AND be good at it
Watch my sister find happiness
Own my own home
Buy a brand new car
Own my own clothing store


----------



## topher38 (Jan 3, 2012)

Have a family, child, wife... But maybe play the blues on a European tour. Diddley bow in hand, tune up the Canjo....


----------



## imfree (Jan 3, 2012)

Play Mason Williams' Classical Gas on Electric Guitar through a 100 Watt amp equipped with an extra 60db of gain, ahead of a great compressor, at high volume!


----------



## bigbri (Jan 3, 2012)

Find the nerve/guts to post some pics on the site.


----------



## SitiTomato (Jan 17, 2012)

I really want to do something "X-TREME" before I go. 

I'm pretty mellow and laid back normally but I've always wanted to do something like a bungee jump or sky diving or any of those adrenaline junky past times (that don't require actual physical prowess )


----------

